# OneUp EDC



## RancidSLP (Nov 6, 2008)

I installed my EDC from OneUp last night. It's pretty awesome! I also drilled a small hole above the CO2 cartridge area and tapped it to hold a Dynaplug insertion tip. In the bottom storage area, I have a Park TB-2 emergency boot and 2 zip ties.

https://www.oneupcomponents.com/products/edc-tool-system


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Pretty sweet! I wouldnt mind the pump version. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

does the tool itself rust?

what is the pointed nail like thing at the end?


----------



## MTBR_Saris (Apr 26, 2016)

One Up recently sent MTBR an EDC tool for testing. I have the tap, but didn't want to put threads in a review bike....so I'm running the pump version. So far, I couldn't be happier.

Here's some photos.

























You can check out a full review (plus dorky video) here on MTBR.


----------



## RancidSLP (Nov 6, 2008)

spyghost said:


> does the tool itself rust?
> 
> what is the pointed nail like thing at the end?


Dynaplug tire plug.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

the only gripe here is that if you don't have the 1up pump, you'll have to carry a separate co2 dispenser as it does go in the steerer tube.


----------



## MTBR_Saris (Apr 26, 2016)

I've heard that complaint from a number of people and I find it surprising. A C02 is pretty small. It takes up no room. Why not just duct tape one under your saddle? 

Considering how handy this tool it, I think writing it off because it lacks a C02 head is a mistake.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

please don't get me wrong - it's a great kit from 1up. the lack of the co2 cartridge is trivial and can easily be worked around, but having the option for it be included in the steerer would be great.


----------



## RancidSLP (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a tube, CO2, and CO2 head on my seat with a Backcountry Research strap.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

I received mine today, the large oumo version. I'm quite impressed with it, a lot of thought went into the design to package it all in there. I have an extra quick link, small length of chain, chainring bolt, spare valve, 2 x park glueless tube patch and 1 x park tyre boot in the storage area.


----------



## wrinklefree (Jun 17, 2005)

This tool is absolutey ingenious.


----------



## ctw55 (Apr 19, 2013)

OP can you re-post your photos with the Dynaplug tap?


----------



## Flying4Pandas (Mar 26, 2010)

Debating between this and the All In multitool. The thing thats got me concerned with this is that a nasty drop may send it lose from my steertube, and the problem with the All in multi is the lack of a chain breaker.

DECISIONS...


----------



## RancidSLP (Nov 6, 2008)

ctw55 said:


> OP can you re-post your photos with the Dynaplug tap?


Here's a direct link: https://i.imgur.com/Q3yMdBO.jpg?1

Hopefully that works, not sure why the embed isn't working.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Done a couple rides with mine and as an exercise worked on my bike with it. I got the 70cc pump version, 100cc out of stock. Was a little concerned with having the tool pop out of pump or pump come out of bottle cage clip. So far no problem, survived a good crash too. The retaining rings and clips are pretty tight. The tool itself is nicely designed and constructed. The allen keys are quite tight tolerance, if the fastner is rusted it has a hard time going in. The 2.5mm is pretty useless though, the 2 & 2.5mm is combined doing a Devo hat thing. I don't think any fastener with 2.5mm hole is deep enough for the tool to work. Doesn't on my grip clamps. The tire lever actually worked. If you have a really tight bead then it might be difficult, but I had no problems with my tire. Didn't try the 8mm but verified that it does fit. It'd be pretty difficult to get amount of torque required for that size, but it might work for emergency. Didn't try the chain breaker or quick link breaker yet. Did improvise jamming a bunch of the tools in to undo SHimano crank preload cap. I wish one of the spoke wrenches fit presta core, but just a little too small, I might take a file to mine as I don't foresee using the largest spoke wrench size for spoke. 
The pump is likewise nicely designed and made. It trips people out how small it is, where the tool just fits in it, but still functions as a pump with the tool still in it. Not going to get a tire up to road pressure, I tried pumping up tire I had reduced pressure for trail and it was quite difficult. I'm sure taking a flat or soft tire to rideable trail pressure would be ok. The pump and tool storage are nicely sealed with O-rings and plugs. I'm sure will keep most trail crud out. If you immerse I'm not sure though. As extra insurance against crud and for tool retension, I put inner tube condoms on it. Yes, it covers up its nice machined and anodized aluminum bits with ugliness, but for a $100 piece of kit just clipped onto bike that might not be a bad thing.
I'm probably going to mod clip a little so I can put a removable zip tie through it for insurance too, I don't trust the thin rubber "strap" thing to do any retaining in any condition that would make it try and come out of clip.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

spyghost said:


> does the tool itself rust?
> 
> what is the pointed nail like thing at the end?


I imagine all the hardened stuff will eventually rust since they're steel. The bits though look like they are a bead blast finish with plating so should resist rust for a while.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

r u sure the 2 and 2.5 is combined? saw some review mentioning they have 2, 2.5, 4 and 6. on the other side 3 and 5 (8 with link tool)


----------



## jaydoc (Dec 24, 2014)

No nasty drop will send this thing flying. It fits so tight on mine it's a struggle to pull it free with my fingers alone when seated tight.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

RancidSLP said:


> Here's a direct link: https://i.imgur.com/Q3yMdBO.jpg?1
> 
> Hopefully that works, not sure why the embed isn't working.


That is F#%king awesome. How did you attach it?


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes the 2 and 2.5 are combined, it does a step thing, but the 2mm top part is about 3mm long. Im debating trying filing down the 2mm to where can just barely use the2.5, but i dont know how well that would work.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

here's the video I saw the guy showing the different size keys, that's what got me puzzled


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Well nuts, i stand corrected! I wasnt paying attention, there is a seperate 2.5mm. I guess they did the Devo hat thing to fit the 2mm in the space needed. So in fact, this tool has no flaws, lol! 
So my only suggestion is to make the largest spoke wrench loose tolerance so you can use as presta core remover. They made the tolerances so tight you cant. Although seperate core tool is so light its not much to carry. Also there does exist valve caps with built in removers.


----------



## Flying4Pandas (Mar 26, 2010)

root said:


> Well nuts, i stand corrected! I wasnt paying attention, there is a seperate 2.5mm. I guess they did the Devo hat thing to fit the 2mm in the space needed. So in fact, this tool has no flaws, lol!
> So my only suggestion is to make the largest spoke wrench loose tolerance so you can use as presta core remover. They made the tolerances so tight you cant. Although seperate core tool is so light its not much to carry. Also there does exist valve caps with built in removers.


I can tell you one flaw... its green!:skep:


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

root said:


> Also there does exist valve caps with built in removers.


recently saw that enve has one cap/valve core tool, but I can't find that anywhere to buy except the one that comes with their tubeless kit

Richie Rude Yeti SB6C Whistler EWS 2017 - Mtbr.com


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

can the dynaplug cap/cover thread into the edc tool?

the one on the right side that looks like a revolver...


----------



## Flying4Pandas (Mar 26, 2010)

spyghost said:


> can the dynaplug cap/cover thread into the edc tool?
> 
> the one on the right side that looks like a revolver...


I doubt they are the same size in diameter. Even if it could thread in, the EDC doesn't have the shoulder to accomidate those tools protruding out. Your best bet would be to wrap those tools/plugs in tissue paper and stuff them into the OneUps tube.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

I really should pay attention. If you go to EDC's site they list Presta core tool, and after some fiddling discovered you can use the gap for the chain breaker pin as a presta core wrench. So really the only thing left that I can complain about is the storage hole for the quick link is a little loose and every time I take it apart I drop one. I can see losing it in the grass, I've lost a 4mm bit in the grass with my other tool setup.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

root said:


> I really should pay attention. If you go to EDC's site they list Presta core tool, and after some fiddling discovered you can use the gap for the chain breaker pin as a presta core wrench. So really the only thing left that I can complain about is the storage hole for the quick link is a little loose and every time I take it apart I drop one. I can see losing it in the grass, I've lost a 4mm bit in the grass with my other tool setup.


A small piece of black electrical tape laid over the edge of the pin hole keeps them solidly in place until you need to pull them out. :thumbsup:
I'm installing a Dynaplug tire plug in the CO2 spot and can still fit all my extra parts. This thing is perfect and I can't think of another thing I need.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

alexbn921 said:


> A small piece of black electrical tape laid over the edge of the pin hole keeps them solidly in place until you need to pull them out. :thumbsup:
> I'm installing a Dynaplug tire plug in the CO2 spot and can still fit all my extra parts. This thing is perfect and I can't think of another thing I need.


did you find a good place to carry the co2 head? in case you have yours on the fork instead of pump.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

anyone ridden the steerer version out in the rain? how wet/dry were the tools inside?


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

alexbn921 said:


> A small piece of black electrical tape laid over the edge of the pin hole keeps them solidly in place until you need to pull them out.
> I'm installing a Dynaplug tire plug in the CO2 spot and can still fit all my extra parts. This thing is perfect and I can't think of another thing I need.


Which dynaplug will fit in the co2 spot?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RancidSLP (Nov 6, 2008)

On Instagram, Dynaplug teased an attachment for the EDC.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

I plan on drilling a hole down the center of a spent CO2 and threading it to match the Dynaplug. Then I'll cut off the tip and install it at the base of the EDC. Instant solid adapter that can be removed for CO2 storage if necessary. :thumbsup:
I order this kit from amazon last week.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GAS13VU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

edit don't order that kit it's labeled wrong.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

RancidSLP said:


> On Instagram, Dynaplug teased an attachment for the EDC.


i didn't see that... link pls?


----------



## ctw55 (Apr 19, 2013)

spyghost said:


> i didn't see that... link pls?


me either!


----------



## RancidSLP (Nov 6, 2008)

It was in their stories (they disappear).


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Finally got my Dyna plugs in. Spent 20 minutes making the adapter and installing it.


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

I have one as well, and love it! Ive used it a few times and its well worth the price to have handy right in your steering tube. 

I dont carry a pack or any bags on the bike, so it was a no brainer!


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

from yeti factory mechanic yetipolarbear instagram!


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

They sent me a picture of that prototype yesterday. From a usefulness perspective, my hack is 100 times better. I used almost no room and can store all my normal items. Plus mine is lighter.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

alexbn921 said:


> They sent me a picture of that prototype yesterday. From a usefulness perspective, my hack is 100 times better. I used almost no room and can store all my normal items. Plus mine is lighter.


agree using the co2 thread while being able to use oneup storage seems a much nicer solution! dynaplug seems just too big for what it does!


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

mfa81 said:


> from yeti factory mechanic yetipolarbear instagram!


i'm guessing orange is a team issue?

they only sell green or black.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

spyghost said:


> i'm guessing orange is a team issue?
> 
> they only sell green or black.


yeah! unfortunately! maybe they will release in the future like they did with the chain guide, but apparently team issue is a thing now in the bike industry!


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

I want gold! How about a me issue.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

mfa81 said:


> yeah! unfortunately! maybe they will release in the future like they did with the chain guide, but apparently team issue is a thing now in the bike industry!


the bike industry 'has a lot' of issues lol


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice, although it seriously makes it looks like a love toy.


----------



## OneUp (Nov 26, 2013)

alexbn921 said:


> Finally got my Dyna plugs in. Spent 20 minutes making the adapter and installing it.


Nice work,

We might have something coming for you soon...









Jon @ OneUp


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Quick update, had some difficulties initially using the quick link chain breaker. Turns out it matters which way the link is installed. One way it's very hard to break with the EDC, but the other it pops easy. Doesn't work with Eagle 12spd, their weird curved plate quick link doesn't fit into the EDC groove.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

OneUp said:


> Nice work,
> 
> We might have something coming for you soon...
> 
> ...


Any chance this will fit in the 70cc pump?


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

half_man_half_scab said:


> Any chance this will fit in the 70cc pump?


my dynaplug mod would. this will be close.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the inspirations guys, I went the cheap af route. Hacksawed the standard bacon injector and it threads right in to the EDC. Fits my 70cc pump like a glove. I was considering epoxy, but it isn't necessary. It's in there good and tight.


----------



## OneUp (Nov 26, 2013)

half_man_half_scab said:


> View attachment 1158343
> 
> 
> Thanks for the inspirations guys, I went the cheap af route. Hacksawed the standard bacon injector and it threads right in to the EDC. Fits my 70cc pump like a glove. I was considering epoxy, but it isn't necessary. It's in there good and tight.


Nice work!

We appreciate a well executed hack...

Jon @ OneUp


----------



## slacker607 (May 25, 2005)

half_man_half_scab said:


> View attachment 1158343
> 
> 
> Thanks for the inspirations guys, I went the cheap af route. Hacksawed the standard bacon injector and it threads right in to the EDC. Fits my 70cc pump like a glove. I was considering epoxy, but it isn't necessary. It's in there good and tight.











Alright, so if I run the 70cc pump/tool combo and this hack I am 50% there. What is everyones thoughts on the specialized swat seat mounted tube/co2 carrier? Are there better options out there? My reasoning is if the plug does not fix it, I can always drop in a tube.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

slacker607 said:


> View attachment 1159932
> 
> 
> Alright, so if I run the 70cc pump/tool combo and this hack I am 50% there. What is everyones thoughts on the specialized swat seat mounted tube/co2 carrier? Are there better options out there? My reasoning is if the plug does not fix it, I can always drop in a tube.
> ...


i prefer mounting the tubes in the front triangle rather than behind the seat unless it's covered.


----------



## slacker607 (May 25, 2005)

spyghost said:


> i prefer mounting the tubes in the front triangle rather than behind the seat unless it's covered.


What are you using to mount it?


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

slacker607 said:


> What are you using to mount it?


http://backcountryresearch.com/mutherload-frame-mount-strap.html


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

slacker607 said:


> View attachment 1159932
> 
> 
> Alright, so if I run the 70cc pump/tool combo and this hack I am 50% there. What is everyones thoughts on the specialized swat seat mounted tube/co2 carrier? Are there better options out there? My reasoning is if the plug does not fix it, I can always drop in a tube.
> ...


I don't like carrying stuff on my saddle for a couple of reasons.

I don't like the way a heavy saddle feels. I can feel the extra weight when the bike is moving from one side to the other eg when going through corners or standing up to pedal. I prefer to carry any weight like this as low and central as possible, I don't notice it at all then.

I don't like carrying tubes exposed to trail shite and uv on anything more than a temporary basis (eg a race). I know if several instances when folks have gone to use a tube and it's been fubared

I've been using a SWAT box and it's been ideal. Fits lightweight tube, CO2, levers, tyre patch, spare brake pads and some duck tape. Weight is right down low so I don't notice it at all

You can see pictures of it on my Canyon Strive here https://seekerbikes.com/2017/05/14/ditching-the-mtb-backpack-research-notes/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slacker607 (May 25, 2005)

iggs;13356619
You can see pictures of it on my Canyon Strive here [URL said:


> https://seekerbikes.com/2017/05/14/ditching-the-mtb-backpack-research-notes/[/URL]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, awesome write up on storage options. This gives me some material to work from. I am planning an upgrade soon and was looking at the 429sl and the element. With the element I think it might fit 2 bottles, swat box, and the one up pump/tool.


----------



## monts (May 24, 2011)

alexbn921 said:


> Finally got my Dyna plugs in. Spent 20 minutes making the adapter and installing it.
> 
> View attachment 1154706
> View attachment 1154707
> View attachment 1154705


Nice!! What size tap did you use on the Co2 cartridge?


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

I used a 10-24NC [#25]


----------



## monts (May 24, 2011)

alexbn921 said:


> I used a 10-24NC [#25]


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## monts (May 24, 2011)

Boom! Thanks again man, so easy!


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I have had the tool and 100cc pump for a while, and wish I had bought when it was released. Something that is overlooked by people in drier climes is the way the EDC is sealed from the wet. I used to use plastic bags to keep stuff clean and dry, now it's secure except for my tube. That I strap to the saddle rails, wrapped in a nitrile glove.


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

Quick update on my EDC:

Love it, use it loads. Fantastically handy having the tool under the top can. Even when riding with a backpack it means my multitool is right next to my hands. 

I have had one small problem. The tool started to jam getting it in and out of the top cap. Initially I thought it was dirty or the o rings had become dry. It became a big problem when it jammed in just as I needed to pack the bike into a bag for a flight which required taking the stem off. Had to lever it out with a screw driver. 

Turned out the bolts holding the tool together had started to loosen so was easy to solve once identified (used my wife’s edc). I’ve just taken the bolts out of each end and added more loctite and reset the tension on the tool. Hopefully this will prevent the problem happening again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## literally (Apr 14, 2013)

iggs said:


> Quick update on my EDC:
> ...use it loads...


you have a lot of on trail issues?


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

literally said:


> you have a lot of on trail issues?


Reasonable amount

But also my fox 36 forks require an Allen key to remove the front wheel

Also keep some trail cash in the canister on the bottom and that's proving super useful for post ride coffee ☕ and beer 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydinak (Jun 29, 2017)

few words about* @oneupcomponents EDC Tool .

This was a present from my wife for the new year - otherwise I would never spend so much money for a tool/pump combo even though it is very functional and has significant cool factor

The Pump.

Pump is 100CC but OneUp offers you smaller 70CC version . 100cc inflates* 27.5 2.35 wheel in less than 100 strokes - impressive performance. 100cc does look bulky somehow.

The Tool.

Tool offers you a set of Allen keys but no Philips and flat screwdrivers so you need to borrow one from your trail mate* if need to adjust your rear derailleur . Storage compartment for missing-link is loose and always gets detached when you get the tool out.

There is an option for CO2 cartridge or storage compartment for small bits like money, patches* or a spare Presta valve core .

The tool is well designed and has best options on the market. It can substitute many other separate tools that you'd need a backpack for. OneUp says that you are able to unlock a missing link using your EDC tool, however I could not. Chain breaker is small and looks like it will not able to brake anything besides itself however I have yet to try it when things go wild with my chain .

#oneupcomponents #edc #tool #service #mtb #trailside #enduro #backpackfree #biketool #everydaycarry #ditchthepack #getoneup #worklessridemore


__
http://instagr.am/p/BfOp-MyAyQ_/










Отправлено с моего SM-J710F через Tapatalk


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

A small piece of electric tape in the hole for the quick link secures them nicely.
The tool also has a flat head screwdriver. The quick link separator is kind of funky, but does work on 11 speed and lower chains.
If you need a Philips and flat won't work you could swap out the bolts to hex or carry a small bit/holder in the storage area.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I tried the chain tool and it does work.


----------



## Aydinak (Jun 29, 2017)

alexbn921 said:


> A small piece of electric tape in the hole for the quick link secures them nicely.
> The tool also has a flat head screwdriver. The quick link separator is kind of funky, but does work on 11 speed and lower chains.
> If you need a Philips and flat won't work you could swap out the bolts to hex or carry a small bit/holder in the storage area.


Great point about changing Philips bolts to hex, electrical tape already on thanks.

Отправлено с моего SM-J710F через Tapatalk


----------



## Aydinak (Jun 29, 2017)

Travis Bickle said:


> I tried the chain tool and it does work.


Need to try it on my old spare chains .

Отправлено с моего SM-J710F через Tapatalk


----------



## monts (May 24, 2011)

anyone know if you thread your fork, but then one day decide to go back to a star nut instead of carrying the EDC tool (or sell your fork to someone who doesn't use EDC tool), does the star nut go back in easily (with the threads)?


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

You can get an extra top nut to tread in or put a star nut in. It will go in just like the threads weren't there.


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

monts said:


> anyone know if you thread your fork, but then one day decide to go back to a star nut instead of carrying the EDC tool (or sell your fork to someone who doesn't use EDC tool), does the star nut go back in easily (with the threads)?


I've just wacked in a star nut to sell a bike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

Finally got found to installing a tubeless repair insert tool into the bottom of my EDC










Using a dremel I cut the threaded section of a used CO2 cartridge and butchered a cheap weldtite tool to expose the metal shaft then epoxied them together.










I cut a tyre on Saturday and could have done with this then but at least it's ready for the next time.

I stitched the tyre instead when I got home










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monts (May 24, 2011)

I guess they are making them now: 
https://www.vitalmtb.com/features/O...Tools-Burly-Fork-Axles-Sea-Otter-Classic,2309


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

monts said:


> I guess they are making them now:
> https://www.vitalmtb.com/features/O...Tools-Burly-Fork-Axles-Sea-Otter-Classic,2309


Yeah and if I was ordering a system I would definitely add one in. This took 20 minutes to make though and I had the parts handy anyway.

Just made a little cover for the 'bacon bit' insert as I keep beer/coffee tokens in the canister



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abomofo (Aug 7, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BjnQMsDHYnF/

https://www.oneupcomponents.com/collections/edc/products/edc-plug-pliers-kit

mine mine MINE! They posted this up two hours ago. Nice little problem fixer to see in the production line OneUp!


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

abomofo said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BjnQMsDHYnF/
> 
> https://www.oneupcomponents.com/collections/edc/products/edc-plug-pliers-kit
> ...


Pliers are neat

Used my 'jabber' on Sunday. Gawd damn awesome, super handy and easy to use in the base of the one Up system

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

I wish the had a mod so that the built in link pliers worked with eagle, or eagle used a regular Fing link.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Anyone have both the EDC plugger and the dynaplug racer and can decisively say one is better than the other. Both are similar in price. I have no use for the link pliers and probably won't carry it but I do like that I can put two bacon strips with the EDC if I had wanted to and it's integrated in to the pump. The dynaplug is neat self contained solution.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Heads up, attempted to remove a set of pedals with the EDC multi-tool, it did not go as planned. The first one came off easily enough, broke the tool on the second one. We were on a bike trip to Colorado and I only brought my EDC for tools. Luckily a buddy had a Crank Bros multi-tool that was stronger.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

uuhhmm Yeah. This is not the best tool to remove anything with a torque over 70-80.
Not really it's intended use though.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't tighten pedals down that hard, mostly just snug them up. So it made sense to me that the 8mm would be able to handle it. Lightweight tool or not it shouldn't have broken so easily. Oneup took care of me and is sending a warranty replacement.


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

Would this work with the Trek Knock Block stem/headset?


----------



## Stumpy Jules (Apr 1, 2005)

I also have the EDC installed in my steerer tube. It's a fantastic piece of kit and although it works very well, my only gripe is the tab on the top that you use to get the tool out. Having it on one side only makes it difficult to get out so perhaps OneUp should have put tabs on both sides to even out the load....


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

Stumpy Jules said:


> I also have the EDC installed in my steerer tube. It's a fantastic piece of kit and although it works very well, my only gripe is the tab on the top that you use to get the tool out. Having it on one side only makes it difficult to get out so perhaps OneUp should have put tabs on both sides to even out the load....


You read my mind. Another issue is that you really need to make sure the o-ring seal stays in good shape. My EDC got seriously stuck in my pump after ignoring it for a couple of weeks (still can't believe I didn't need it all that time!). Couldn't get it out on the trail, and ended up mangling the o-ring getting it out.

That said, I love the tool and the pump. One of the best multi-tools I've owned.


----------



## Stumpy Jules (Apr 1, 2005)

I have since discovered that applying a small amount of grease to the o-ring does help getting the tool out of the steerer tube. Whether that actually translates to a situation where I WILL need to get the tool out remains to be seen


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Yup, clean the o-ring and apply tiny bit of silicone/plumbers grease. As mentioned by another poster, keep your eye on the pivot bolts loosening, hasn't happened to me, I run the pump option, but it happened to my friend who runs the steerer tube mount.
That 8mm, I would use only in an emergency, having delt with removing pedals, even ones I installed myself that I know I didn't over torque, I know will become hard to remove and would most likely be over the capacity of the EDC. The pedals threads are done in direction to tend to be self tightening. 
The quick link separator works better in one direction, flip around if its not working.
For bike trips I pack a separate micro ratchet and one large allen for the pedals for assembly/disassembly. WHile the EDC is good, it is way nicer to use discrete tools when you can.


----------



## rhdins (Oct 5, 2018)

Anyone have issues with the 100cc pump?

I've tested it out on a tube and I get no air. It's either pumping the smallest amount of air, or nothing at all. I feel like I can hear air coming out of the handle area when I'm pumping. If I pump it really fast, 1 out of 20 or 30 pumps will pump air into the tube, like it catches and actually pumps air. Either I'm missing something really simple, or it's broken.

Any ideas?


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

rhdins said:


> Anyone have issues with the 100cc pump?
> 
> I've tested it out on a tube and I get no air. It's either pumping the smallest amount of air, or nothing at all. I feel like I can hear air coming out of the handle area when I'm pumping. If I pump it really fast, 1 out of 20 or 30 pumps will pump air into the tube, like it catches and actually pumps air. Either I'm missing something really simple, or it's broken.
> 
> Any ideas?


Sounds like your pump has blown a seal. One Up are usually pretty good with warranting faults.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

abomofo said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BjnQMsDHYnF/
> 
> https://www.oneupcomponents.com/collections/edc/products/edc-plug-pliers-kit
> ...


When would one require a set of chain breaker pliers on the trail?
Just trying to choose the stuff I need, but nothing I don't. 
Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## abomofo (Aug 7, 2017)

Suns_PSD said:


> When would one require a set of chain breaker pliers on the trail?
> Just trying to choose the stuff I need, but nothing I don't.
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Valid question. For me the kit sells itself with the tire plug. The quicklink tool is nice to have for the paranoid Boy Scout in me. A shoe lace can accomplish the same thing though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

GRPABT1 said:


> Sounds like your pump has blown a seal. One Up are usually pretty good with warranting faults.


Yup, my 100cc pumps like a champ.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

iggs said:


> I don't like carrying stuff on my saddle for a couple of reasons.
> 
> I don't like the way a heavy saddle feels. I can feel the extra weight when the bike is moving from one side to the other eg when going through corners or standing up to pedal. I prefer to carry any weight like this as low and central as possible, I don't notice it at all then.
> 
> ...


Your page with all the tips is really nice. However, I'm left with the realization that I still need to carry my mobile phone and car keys and therefore I'm not certain anything short of a frame bag, or a pack will ever work well for me personally.

Thanks again.


----------



## dduk (Jun 4, 2007)

They've gotta do something for those who might be interested in both the pump and the top cap. EDC tool in the pump and then something new for the top cap.... Large (long) storage canister... Storage canister plus CO2... New tool that has a small knife...

Thoughts?

Edit... It looks like they sell just the plastic from the tool, so you can use it as extra storage:

https://www.oneupcomponents.com/collections/edc-small-parts/products/edc-tool-frame-kit


----------



## mikeetheviking (Jan 27, 2015)

Agreed! dduk!


----------



## puffmoike (Sep 21, 2009)

*Anybody know if the EDC pump mount will fit on a carbon-framed Trek Fuel EX?*

Bike has a 68mm wide downtube which has a pretty squarish profile cross section.

(I can't find any photos of the OneUp pump on a Trek. Have seen photos mounted to a Santa Cruz Hightower, which also has a square section downtube, but I'm not sure how big that tube is.)

I have been given the EDC tool and steerer kit for Christmas, and on the tool's packaging the outline of the pump is shown 1:1. It measures 29mm diameter. Using that and the known spacing of standard bottle mounts (64mm) to scale a photo from the OneUp website of the pump in its mount suggests that the fit will be _very_ close, and I can't find enough decent photos of the mount to work out exactly how the transition between the flat mounting area and the section which wraps around the pump is configured.









Any ideas?


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Its going to be very close. I just measuerd mine on bike, its about 32-33mm of flat section to approx center of max mounting bolt position. There is a curve where it melds into the clamp part. If your fram is super box sectionnlike you drew, it going to be super close. You could maybe run spacers and gain a little clearance. It does fit on my Yeti SB66C which has a pretty broad flat section of downtube.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Its going to be very close. I just measuerd mine on bike, its about 32-33mm of flat section to approx center of max mounting bolt position. There is a curve where it melds into the clamp part. If your fram is super box sectionnlike you drew, it going to be super close. You could maybe run spacers and gain a little clearance. It does fit on my Yeti SB66C which has a pretty broad flat section of downtube.


----------



## puffmoike (Sep 21, 2009)

root said:


> Its going to be very close. I just measuerd mine on bike, its about 32-33mm of flat section to approx center of max mounting bolt position. There is a curve where it melds into the clamp part.


Cheers.

Sounds like it's worth a punt&#8230;


----------



## jusutus (Oct 4, 2017)

What size is the tap that is used for tapping the steerer tube for this tool?


----------



## puffmoike (Sep 21, 2009)

root said:


> Its going to be very close. I just measuerd mine on bike, its about 32-33mm of flat section to approx center of max mounting bolt position.


Fits! Probably 1mm to spare.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## JDHutch (Sep 29, 2017)

puffmoike said:


> I can't find any photos of the OneUp pump on a Trek...


I have one mounted on my Trek Stache and it fits on both water bottle holes/cages. Not sure how that relates to your Fuel though.


----------



## mtbmxer (Jun 23, 2009)

iggs said:


> Quick update on my EDC:
> 
> Love it, use it loads. Fantastically handy having the tool under the top can. Even when riding with a backpack it means my multitool is right next to my hands.
> 
> ...


I had to destroy mine in order to get it out. Good thing I was dealing with it in my workshop rather than in an emergency situation out on the trail.


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

That’s a pain, sorry to hear that

Nipping up the bolts with some extra loctite has solved my little problem completely


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

They really need to have 2 plastic tabs for the plugs. The one tab is a total PITA.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## dduk (Jun 4, 2007)

Suns_PSD said:


> They really need to have 2 plastic tabs for the plugs. The one tab is a total PITA.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I've found that greasing the o-rings allows for easy removal with the single tab. But yes, they should have added a second one.


----------



## TwistdSpokes (Aug 11, 2009)

*OneUp EDC w/ Dynaplug*

Based on some of the great ideas I saw on this thread I made up my own dynaplug to EDC hack. I purchased a Dynaplug® Megaplugger™ and removed the threaded portion from the plastic body. The picture of the product showed black anodized but mine came in a raw aluminum, no big deal. It came with the standard plug and the mega plug threaded sleeves as well.









I was hoping the threads would have matched for an easy plug/play but the threads were cut on the dynaplug parts as a M8x1.0 and the OneUp is 3/8-24. So I was trying to find a way to make it work by using a threaded sleeve or something but the sizing was to close and no way to have interior and exterior threads that close in size. I also didn't want to have the plug tool sitting out to far so using a external bushing of some sort didn't work for me as i still wanted to utilize the storage tube for the extra dynaplugs and other small items.

Ultimately I just epoxied in place but really if Dynaplug wanted to make a simple adapter to interface with the EDC they should just make these in the correct thread and done, I feel its a nice and clean install and still leaves plenty of room in the storage capsule for small items.

Also this fits inside the 70cc pump without the storage capsule, and I do like the additional plug cap so if the plug would slide out from the sleeve at all it will be contained inside the cap.


----------



## mpcremata (Jan 27, 2018)

Random question I'm hoping someone on this thread can help me out with...I bought fork that has already been threaded for this tool, but I don't have one (and would prefer not to buy, at least for the time being). Is there any reason you can't go back to a normal top cap and star fangled nut once the tube has been threaded?


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

...


----------



## mpcremata (Jan 27, 2018)

Guy.Ford said:


> I know users have put a star nut back in without issue, though I question whether or not you'll be able to use the threads again later, as the startnut may damage them. Maybe someone with specific insight can chime in or you can always shoot Oneup an email [email protected].


Thanks! Yea, I went ahead and tried it and seems to be fine. It doesn't go past the threads but the amount of torque the nut from the top cap screw is so small I can't imagine that the threading is going to cause any problems. It did take some metal shavings with it, so I doubt the threads are gonna be good for an EDC tool again, but I figured as much before I did it. Those EDCs are super cool but I already carry a tube, tool, lever, CO2, and plugs in a strap on my frame, so couldn't justify the $100.


----------



## ecooke21 (Aug 18, 2007)

Anyone have any idea what the thread pitch is for the steerer tube tool? Really don't want to spend the. $


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

The new edc stem doesnt require the steerer to be threaded. Its a good option.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dduk (Jun 4, 2007)

jacksonlui said:


> The new edc stem doesnt require the steerer to be threaded. Its a good option.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


From the pictures it looks like the stem prohibits spacers from being attached above the stem. So, if you like to tweak the position of the stem, you may be out of luck.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

...


----------



## dduk (Jun 4, 2007)

Guy.Ford said:


> Incorrect, read the detailed instructions on their site https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0...725.76586200.1554827032-1115735714.1550684684
> 
> You can install spacers, although they have to be the ones that come with the stem.


Ah, nice!


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

I may have missed it, but does anyone know if the EDC stem is cnc'd or forged? I didn't see it listed anywhere. Assuming CNC'd....


----------



## monts (May 24, 2011)

Has anyone tried to thread a 2019 Lyrik? I was about to do so last night and the compatibility measuring device (the other side of the star nut puller) is definitely not dropping into the stem like it has on all others that I've done. Also, by looking at the top cap, and doing a quick eyeball method over the steerer tube, it does not look like it fits. I find it hard to believe this fork would not be compatible, I have no idea what's up, and I don't really want to buy the $115 stem when i have the tap kit.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Yes, I have done a few. The inside of your steerer was probably not filed smooth.


----------



## monts (May 24, 2011)

Okay, thanks! I thought that could be the issue, I'll file it down more and try. Good to know it fits!


----------



## bcmanucd (Oct 18, 2005)

ecooke21 said:


> Anyone have any idea what the thread pitch is for the steerer tube tool? Really don't want to spend the. $


I measured mine, 24 threads per inch. Looks to be 1" diameter, but most likely something custom to cut just the bare minimum of material out of a steer tube.

I really wouldn't recommend trying to thread a steer tube without their specific tap. The whole kit works really well and makes it impossible to tap too deep into the steer tube, which could be disastrous if you remove material from the area where the stem clamps. Plus, I just looked for 1-24 taps and couldn't find anything close to the $35 OneUp charges for the tap kit.


----------



## ecooke21 (Aug 18, 2007)

I ended up buying the tool. It should be here tomorrow.


----------



## bcmanucd (Oct 18, 2005)

I love my OneUp EDC so much I bought another one for my commuter bike a couple weeks ago. Last weekend I tried to use the quick-link breaker function on a friend's bike, and forgot how to do it. I watched the video today and tried it with the EDC on my commuter, and discovered that they changed the design to remove the quick-link breaker function. It's no longer listed as a feature on the website, although the overview video still lists it and shows the old design.









(original design on the left, new on the right)

I know they have a separate set of pliers that comes with the plug add-on, but I don't know why they would eliminate that feature from the main tool, even if it's a pain in the ass to use. Maybe they needed more material to support the 8mm Allen function when combined with the 5mm.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

...


----------



## monts (May 24, 2011)

Legbacon said:


> Yes, I have done a few. The inside of your steerer was probably not filed smooth.


Hey did you notice any tightness when you inserted the EDC around the capsule area with the new Lyrik? I got mine threaded but the tool surely did not drop right in there like it does on previous forks I have done. It was almost unusable but after playing with some spacers I got it to fit, but it sits up higher than I would like.

I saw that One Up says fork compatibility for the 2016+ Lyrik, "Storage capsule will fit, but CO2 cartridges may not." So I figured I would be fine, but that capsule does not go in easy either. Anyone threading a new Lyrik, you might want to be aware of this.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I have had a 18 Lyrik and now a 19, the EDC tool and capsule fit with no issues. Weird.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

I talked with one up at sea otter and have also worked with there warranty department and they rock. Overall great group of guys and gals. Still love my EDC and was impressed with the new droppers.


----------



## bcmanucd (Oct 18, 2005)

nope, the new one definitely can't open a quick link in the same manner as the old one. Here's a closer look at the old one: 









There's a cutout made to interface with the dogbone shape of a quick link outer plate (please excuse the crude drawing):









The new tool design has nothing to hold the dogbone shape at the correct angle:


----------



## mastralbe (Mar 20, 2012)

Anyone could tell me how is the thread pitch of the EDC Tap Kit? thanks


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

does anyone knows how close the gold topcap matches the renthal apex stem? or if the red cap is any closer in color to the lyrik boxxer red?

I’m working on a new build and trying to figure out which color edc cap I get


----------



## Hejsa (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi, was anybody solving the issue with longer steering tube for EDC tube? Just wondered if there is some option to buy longer capsule (perhaps print it in 3d printer). Or different solution? Thank you for advices and sharing experiences


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hejsa said:


> Hi, was anybody solving the issue with longer steering tube for EDC tube? Just wondered if there is some option to buy longer capsule (perhaps print it in 3d printer). Or different solution? Thank you for advices and sharing experiences


Why is a longer steering a problem?


----------



## Hejsa (Nov 14, 2018)

the trouble is that the edc tool is not fixed in the steer plug. The result is noise during ride. larger storage capsule should solve it, now browsing the network if someone has the layout for 3D print of that.


----------



## dduk (Jun 4, 2007)

Stuff some foam down the steerer if you exceed the recommended length?


----------



## Hejsa (Nov 14, 2018)

dduk said:


> Stuff some foam down the steerer if you exceed the recommended length?


Hi, that is the second option I was thinking about. thanks


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

has anybody ever attempted to re-thread the steerer tube? is that possible at all? Thinking of removing a spacer after lowering my bar but I’m not sure I can use the tap tool a second time since it’s just a 7mm spacer I would remove.


----------



## OneUp (Nov 26, 2013)

mfa81 said:


> has anybody ever attempted to re-thread the steerer tube? is that possible at all? Thinking of removing a spacer after lowering my bar but I'm not sure I can use the tap tool a second time since it's just a 7mm spacer I would remove.


It's no problem to do this, it just takes some additional care. If you are at all unsure or uncomfortable please take it to your local bike shop. Always remember that you should have at least a 5mm spacer above the stem.

- Remove the amount of steerer that you want
- If the threads were completely cut off tap as normal
- If some threads remain use the OneUp tap WITHOUT the guide installed and thread it into the remaining threads by HAND. You should be able to spin it in 3-5 turns by hand and this will remove any burrs from the shortening cut.
- Next remove the tap and insert it into the guide.
- Use the OneUp tap WITH the guide installed and thread the tap into the steerer the same 3-5 turns by HAND. This ensures that the tap is running in the same channels as the original thread.
- Lastly install the 8mm allen into the tap cross hole and cut the remaining threads as normal.


----------



## VooDooBokor (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey @oneup (or anyone else on here). Can you fit the EDC Tool + jabber plug/bacon strips (without the pliers) in the 70cc pump?

The Enduro MTB review shows this combo, does it fit in the pump as pictured here?


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

OneUp said:


> It's no problem to do this, it just takes some additional care. If you are at all unsure or uncomfortable please take it to your local bike shop. Always remember that you should have at least a 5mm spacer above the stem.
> 
> - Remove the amount of steerer that you want
> - If the threads were completely cut off tap as normal
> ...


thanks for the info! In the end I decided I didn't need to be so picky with the amount of spacers I have above my headset  EDC has been working great!


----------



## jaggittens (Oct 25, 2007)

Anyone modified a Stans Dart to go into an EDC pump along with the tool?


----------



## jaggittens (Oct 25, 2007)

*EDC pump/tool/Stans Dart*

I'll just put this here.


----------



## ctw55 (Apr 19, 2013)

Would love to know more!^^^^^


----------



## jaggittens (Oct 25, 2007)

Super easy. It's an EDC 100cc pump. I just sanded off most of the the knurl on the stans tool body. Left maybe 1-2mm of it in place. Then sanded down the flange on the cap of the stans tool a few mm. Took off the weed container on the EDC tool and replaced it with the modified Dart and viola. I was really lucky I sanded off the right amount. Be aware everything fits tight, there is no vibration/movement of the Stans tool because it was just the right length. This is one of the best hacks I've seen in a while. You've basically got everything you'd need for a daily rip.


----------



## SqueakyWheel73 (Sep 21, 2018)

jaggittens said:


> Super easy. It's an EDC 100cc pump. I just sanded off most of the the knurl on the stans tool body. Left maybe 1-2mm of it in place. Then sanded down the flange on the cap of the stans tool a few mm. Took off the weed container on the EDC tool and replaced it with the modified Dart and viola. I was really lucky I sanded off the right amount. Be aware everything fits tight, there is no vibration/movement of the Stans tool because it was just the right length. This is one of the best hacks I've seen in a while. You've basically got everything you'd need for a daily rip.


I don't have an EDC tool, but this is very interesting. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

I have both of those setups but run the edc tool in the stem. do you have them connected somehow or do they just press together in the pump? May not work in the stem, although I have a oneup pump on order so will have a matched set.


----------



## jaggittens (Oct 25, 2007)

SoDakSooner said:


> I have both of those setups but run the edc tool in the stem. do you have them connected somehow or do they just press together in the pump? May not work in the stem, although I have a oneup pump on order so will have a matched set.


Just pressed together. The cap on the Stans tool is not super hard and it has an indentation that seems to fit into the bottom of the tools plastic body. So yup friction is holding everything from knocking around.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

alexbn921 said:


> Finally got my Dyna plugs in. Spent 20 minutes making the adapter and installing it.
> 
> View attachment 1154706
> View attachment 1154707
> View attachment 1154705


Sorry for the necro-reply, but Alex, if you're still listening, how did you thread the interior of that CO2 cartridge end to match the threads of the Dynaplug? AFAICT, the Dynaplug threads are M5 x 1-pitch, and I don't have a tap that size my kit. Is that the right size, looks like I can order one online for like $13, but would prefer a work-around.

Thanks!


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

I used a 10-24NC [#25]


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

alexbn921 said:


> I used a 10-24NC [#25]


Yep, that appears to be the correct thread, thanks! Should be easy enough to run down to my local hardware store and get the right tap 😷


----------



## coursemyhorse (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi guys, I've had the EDC tool since last summer here in the UK. I installed on my old Stumpjumper which does _not_ satisfy part C or D in the requirements below. D is fine, it just means I cannot insert the bottom plug as I have non tapered steerer opening at the bottom. I have old style Fox RL 32 forks. With part C, it means I cannot run the additional plastic storage canister. If I insert the tool with the canister attached, it stops with about 2cm of exposed tool still at the top. If I use without the canister part and just the bare tool, all works fine.

So what I need is someone to 3D print me a canister/storage piece that is just over 2cm shorter in total length. Hope this makes sense. Would this be easy to do what with the threaded part of the canister getting the pitch right etc? Or would it be easier to 3D print a bare part and manually cut a thread into it somehow? Or should I just get the hacksaw out, chop it shorter, then use fibreglass to form my own new base for it?

Cheers


----------



## coursemyhorse (Nov 30, 2011)

Alternatively could create something like this to maximise storage space and still fit. Modded on the right, where I proposed to cut it entirely, it could be extended into an additional compartment with smaller diameter.


----------



## puffmoike (Sep 21, 2009)

coursemyhorse said:


> Or should I just get the hacksaw out, chop it shorter, then use fibreglass to form my own new base for it?


Seems like you've answered your own question. Sounds like you can do this yourself, whereas the 3D printing is something you'd require somebody else to do.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

*Designing threads is nontrivial*

That's before you have to hope your printer is set up well enough to print them. I'd probably design the thing with the right bore for the threads and thread it afterwards.

I am currently toying with printing some inserts to hold a sram 12 speed quick link and some spare bolts and duct tape. I have plans to design a pump mount that holds a co2 or two.


----------



## Blackwolfmark4 (Apr 5, 2020)

alexbn921 said:


> I used a 10-24NC [#25]


hey im wanting to do this in 2020 would you still recommend ? also how did you screw in the co2 cartridge into the edc base >? and would it be easy to screw out

i dont have the dyna plug or the edc just yet but seeing this set up looks awesome willing to get it them to do this.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Blackwolfmark4 said:


> hey im wanting to do this in 2020 would you still recommend ? also how did you screw in the co2 cartridge into the edc base >? and would it be easy to screw out
> 
> i dont have the dyna plug or the edc just yet but seeing this set up looks awesome willing to get it them to do this.


Yes 100%. Do it!
Base is threaded for a CO2 so it just screws right in. It should be pretty easy to get out with some needle nose pliers.


----------



## teoleoni (Sep 29, 2018)

jaggittens said:


> Super easy. It's an EDC 100cc pump. I just sanded off most of the the knurl on the stans tool body. Left maybe 1-2mm of it in place. Then sanded down the flange on the cap of the stans tool a few mm. Took off the weed container on the EDC tool and replaced it with the modified Dart and viola. I was really lucky I sanded off the right amount. Be aware everything fits tight, there is no vibration/movement of the Stans tool because it was just the right length. This is one of the best hacks I've seen in a while. You've basically got everything you'd need for a daily rip.


Thank you very much! I shamelessly copied what you did, and it worked perfectly. I used a Dremel to sand off the body and cap of the Stan's tool. Now Stan's Dart Tool fits perfectly the EDC 100cc pump along with with the OneUp EDC tool. Really happy.


----------



## bmaster7 (Mar 25, 2010)

teoleoni said:


> Thank you very much! I shamelessly copied what you did, and it worked perfectly. I used a Dremel to sand off the body and cap of the Stan's tool. Now Stan's Dart Tool fits perfectly the EDC 100cc pump along with with the OneUp EDC tool. Really happy.


This is awesome and I was looking to do the same thing a while back. Then I realized you did not need the Stans tool at all to use the darts. Just buy the refills and use the smallest hex key on the multi tool. Does the same thing and you still have the storage space for other things.


----------



## AndyJH (Dec 27, 2013)

Recently I bought an EDC v2 and 100cc pump to try out. Really liking the concept but I also wanted to use a Dynaplug solution as I find bacon strips very fiddly to load up and store. Stumbled across this thread whilst searching for a solution to combining these products. I did decide to just run the OneUp bacon strip product though but after getting one and getting frustrated with loading up though sticky horrible strips, I once again thought there must be another way.
I started to look at the OneUp jabber tool and realised the adaptor part which screws into the EDC and the Jabber tool come apart. So with the Jabber adaptor fitted to the EDC, I tried fitting a Dynaplug insertion tool and it fitted! OneUp have chosen to use the same thread as Dynaplug for the Jabber adaptor which makes it a great, if not a little pricey, solution to using Dynaplugs with the EDC.


----------



## coombs (Jun 22, 2005)

Are ther any mini pumps that would fit into a steerer tube that has been threaded to hold the EDC? I would love to carry a pump there and a multi tool in the handlebars. Thanks!


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

coombs said:


> Are ther any mini pumps that would fit into a steerer tube that has been threaded to hold the EDC? I would love to carry a pump there and a multi tool in the handlebars. Thanks!


Not that i know of.

a pump like that would be tiny and take you forever to pump anything.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

coombs said:


> Are ther any mini pumps that would fit into a steerer tube that has been threaded to hold the EDC? I would love to carry a pump there and a multi tool in the handlebars. Thanks!


Yes there are some high pressure road pumps that would fit, but would have such low volume as to be useless. The EDC pump is one of the best mountain pumps made and it holds the tool.


----------



## coombs (Jun 22, 2005)

The easy (probably smart) thing to do is to buy the One Up EDC tool and pump, put them together, and mount them on the water bottle mount. But I have a worm in my brain to get the pump in my steerer tube...


----------



## puffmoike (Sep 21, 2009)

coombs said:


> The easy (probably smart) thing to do is to buy the One Up EDC tool and pump, put them together, and mount them on the water bottle mount. But I have a worm in my brain to get the pump in my steerer tube...


The tool fits inside a steerer tube and/or inside the pump handle. The volume of a cylinder is a square of the diameter. That should tell you everything you need to know about how useless a pump that fitted inside the steerer tube would be - ever tried inflating a tyre with a shock pump?


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

puffmoike said:


> ... - ever tried inflating a tyre with a shock pump?


Not a shock pump but a 5" x 1/2" mini pump. If I said a hundred pumps, might have been 175 pumps, I stopped counting after 80. Just saying, in an emergency, its doable.


----------



## vshen (Oct 29, 2009)

I wanted the ability to use stans darts, but wanted didn't want to do any modifications to the EDC so I machined a 3/8-24 SS bolt down to 0.075" diameter to fit a stans dart. Alternatively you could just buy the EDC plug/tire tool and just grind away the fork end for the bacon strip and fit the darts to the shaft.


----------



## bmaster7 (Mar 25, 2010)

vshen said:


> I wanted the ability to use stans darts, but wanted didn't want to do any modifications to the EDC so I machined a 3/8-24 SS bolt down to 0.075" diameter to fit a stans dart. Alternatively you could just buy the EDC plug/tire tool and just grind away the fork end for the bacon strip and fit the darts to the shaft.


Did you also have the length be the correct depth that you are supposed to insert the Dart? If so I would love to purchase one from you.


----------



## vshen (Oct 29, 2009)

bmaster7 said:


> Did you also have the length be the correct depth that you are supposed to insert the Dart? If so I would love to purchase one from you.


I made mine a little bit longer (1/8") than the stans dart protudes out. Mainly because I wasn't concerned too much with length. As long as it was equal or a little bit longer I was satisfied.

I was afraid someone would ask me for one. 
I believe I've got an extra bolt, so I can make you one. I'm still very new to machining so I'd feel bad to charge you for it, so I'd probably just ask you to pay for the shipping. It'll be good practice.


----------



## lennskii (Apr 16, 2021)

jaggittens said:


> Super easy. It's an EDC 100cc pump. I just sanded off most of the the knurl on the stans tool body. Left maybe 1-2mm of it in place. Then sanded down the flange on the cap of the stans tool a few mm. Took off the weed container on the EDC tool and replaced it with the modified Dart and viola. I was really lucky I sanded off the right amount. Be aware everything fits tight, there is no vibration/movement of the Stans tool because it was just the right length. This is one of the best hacks I've seen in a while. You've basically got everything you'd need for a daily rip.


Thanks for this rad idea. I store my EDC in the steerer so did a slight variation to your hack.


Drilled a hole in the grey sheath
Cut off the top of an old CO2 canister
Threaded the CO2 via the inside of the grey sheath (with a few drops of plastics glue for good measure)
Sanded down the lip of the grey sheath + the black knurl of the tool body as you did.
Was able to fit my Wolftooth dropper lever spare breakaway axle into the grey part with the tool inserted. Have 2xCOs, tube + additional spares strapped to the bike.


----------



## vshen (Oct 29, 2009)

bmaster7 said:


> Did you also have the length be the correct depth that you are supposed to insert the Dart? If so I would love to purchase one from you.


PM Sent


----------



## PJJ205 (Aug 9, 2018)

Saw a post about shaving .2mm off of the front and back of the lower part of the Threadless Carrier to get it to fit into a 38 and whatdoyaknow... 5 minutes with a file worked like a charm and have a little wiggle room to spare so it doesn't make contact with the fork and cause any damage; rode with it all weekend and everything was fine. The only caveat is that the tab of the tool can only face towards that front or rear of the bike, not 90 degrees sideways, displaying the OneUp logo properly. Now I just need to get a replacement nut for the OneUp Jabber Tool in my EDC V2 so I can try to adapt a Stan's DART to it and I'm in business.


----------



## danger_dario (Sep 30, 2020)

jaggittens said:


> Anyone modified a Stans Dart to go into an EDC pump along with the tool?


Jank Components has a Dart mount that threads directly in to the EDC tool, with storage for extra darts in that little threaded canister. 








Plug Buddy | EDC Stan's Dart Add-on


This tool is an addition to your EDC pump that will turn your pump into a dart tool. The Stans Dart is arguably the best tire repair option and we designed this little piece to screw into place where CO2 cartridges can be stored inside the pump. Packs of darts can be found at most bike shops...




jankcomponents.com


----------



## Smokee300 (Jul 8, 2014)

That Jank thingy is pretty cool


----------



## mtnbikerva1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Is the tool lon enough to reach the derailleur adjustment screw?
Rust?
fully functiona and some what easy to us? I know it is not a shop tool, not as big or heavy.
Any of you use the Toepeak Ninja 20 or 16 tool? Thank yo.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

I thought I’d give the Reserve Fillmore valves a shot, but am finding them pretty picky about the fit of the pump head grommet. My EDC pump is way too loose of a fit, my buddy’s newer one also. Would anyone know where to source a grommet with a tighter fit than OE? Or any other ideas?


----------



## mtnbikerva1 (Feb 4, 2008)

coombs said:


> The easy (probably smart) thing to do is to buy the One Up EDC tool and pump, put them together, and mount them on the water bottle mount. But I have a worm in my brain to get the pump in my steerer tube...


What I did.


----------



## ben_1987 (Jul 24, 2016)

Any thoughts on how to keep the pump/tool combo from rotating when it’s in the water bottle mount? The pump likes to spin on me and ends up rubbing against the frame.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbikerva1 (Feb 4, 2008)

ben_1987 said:


> Any thoughts on how to keep the pump/tool combo from rotating when it’s in the water bottle mount? The pump likes to spin on me and ends up rubbing against the frame.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine fits snug. Try a silicone coating, add a lump that will not all rotation, rubber strap,


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

I did a layer of electrical tape on mine.


----------



## ben_1987 (Jul 24, 2016)

Thanks. I’ll try one of those options. Mine fits snug as well but still rotates on rough trails. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JankyEric (Aug 1, 2021)

I make a few parts for the OneUp EDC tool/pump that I wanted to share!

First off is an improved strap for the pump mount.









Jank Pump Straps - EDC Pump Strap Replacements


Strap down that pump securely with our replacement straps. Jank straps use a durable #45 o-ring that is easily replaceable at your local hardware store alongside a secure 3D printed "cam". You only have to buy the "cam" parts once and you can keep replacing the inexpensive o-ring as needed...




jankcomponents.com





Second is an add on for Stans Dart to screw onto the bottom of the EDC tool.









Plug Buddy | EDC Stan's Dart Add-on


This tool is an addition to your EDC pump that will turn your pump into a dart tool. The Stans Dart is arguably the best tire repair option and we designed this little piece to screw into place where CO2 cartridges can be stored inside the pump. Packs of darts can be found at most bike shops...




jankcomponents.com





Cheers!
Eric


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

JankyEric said:


> I make a few parts for the OneUp EDC tool/pump that I wanted to share!
> 
> First off is an improved strap for the pump mount.
> 
> ...


Are these made from ABS or Petg?


----------



## JankyEric (Aug 1, 2021)

Ratt said:


> Are these made from ABS or Petg?


PET


----------



## Didzy2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Any one else tried the reserve/Santa Cruz Fillmore valves with a one up edc pump? 

Seemingly mine doesn’t fit either just too baggy yet any track pump I use fits fine so is just a one up edc pump thing 

Would love a solution as I love the pump but the valves are so so so good that I refuse to take them off now, so likely have to get a different (less good) mini pump instead


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't have the pump, but the usual design of those types of pumps can have the grommet effectively tightened if you install a shim or two under the threaded collar.


----------



## Didzy2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Interesting thanks I’m not much of a faffer but I love the pump and I love the valves so if I can get it working then great 

Hopefully someone else has done this unless the pump itself has worn a fair bit or something making it much looser than new


----------



## OneUp (Nov 26, 2013)

Didzy2009 said:


> Anyone else tried the reserve/Santa Cruz Fillmore valves with a OneUp EDC pump?
> 
> Seemingly mine doesn’t fit either just too baggy yet any track pump I use fits fine so is just a OneUp EDC pump thing.


Hey there!

We've tested our EDC pump with the new Fillmore valves, and had success with every tested setup so far, but if the valves are run on a deeper rim,
then the valve might not reach far enough into the pump, which would prevent the Fillmore valve from opening/ accepting air.

If you shoot us an email - [email protected]

Then we can do our best to help keep you rolling.
Just make sure to provide as much background info as possible, and we love to see photos!

- Gavin
@OneUp


----------



## OneUp (Nov 26, 2013)

A quick update on EDC Pumps & Fillmore Valves, it looks like the folks at Reserve/ Santa Cruz have made a running change to the Valves!
Our friends over at NSMB did some investigating at Sea Otter, seen here.

So if you're experiencing trouble with your EDC Pump & Fillmore Valves, 
your local Reserve/ Santa Cruz dealer should be able to help!

- Gavin
@OneUp


----------

